# BMOQ 2008



## WaitingTime (13 May 2008)

Is the August BMOQ full yet? The reason I am asking is because I was told by the recruiter 3-4 weeks ago that it was full, but I still see some posting from people who just received their offer and are going to the August BMOQ just a few days ago.  If the August BMOQ is full, when is the next BMOQ?  I would imagine it being in January, 2009?  Anyone know if the next BMOQ is confirmed yet (the one after August)?  I am still waiting for my offer... Just did my medical and interview last week.  I was told that I am being put on the merit list, but I can't imagine being on the list before all my medical results come back (2 weeks I was told so should be another week or so)


----------



## CFR FCS (15 May 2008)

As of this morning there were still 40+ openings on the 25 Aug BMOQ. Not sure when the next BMOQ is scheduled.


----------



## WaitingTime (15 May 2008)

That you so much for the reply. I read somewhere on this forum that the August BMOQ is on the 18th, is it on the 25th or the 18th? Is the BMOQ only being held at St. Jean or it's also at Borden?


----------



## VM (16 May 2008)

its on the 18th. At least thats when mine starts


----------



## CFR FCS (16 May 2008)

The BMOQ on the 18th is full so they opened another starting the 25th of August. So you both are right. So far it's only in St. Jean.


----------



## WaitingTime (17 May 2008)

thank you.  You been a great help!!! ;D


----------

